# Residential Treatment Programs?



## lost_in_translation (Nov 20, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone here has been in a residential treatment program. I am really wondering if it might help me. 

The thing is, I am not sure how severe my anxiety would have to be to qualify. I can manage to go out and do things, and I can manage to talk to people in certain situations, but my anxiety is off the charts, and it never seems to stop. 

I also have depression, and OCD tendencies, and I think the OCD is feeding my anxiety. I start to obsess about whatever is causing it and then I really spiral down. 

But...I am not completely non-functional. I would definitely not say I am in a situation where it's the only option left. 

I just feel that a constant environment of therapy and support might be what I need. The week between my therapy sessions is unbearable, and I feel like I need more. 

So, anyway...has anyone done this? Or have more info on it? Or suggestions? 

tia


----------

